# WIfi booster question.



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

I have a booster set up (as in linked to the new router).
Its in the conservatory as thats the only place I need it.
Question........do I leave it plugged in/switched on permanently?
Does it cost anything/use power to do that?
Thanks.


----------



## further (7 Jan 2020)

We leave ours on even when we go on holiday.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Jan 2020)

Yes it will cost you to leave it on, but the cost is minimal. We can calculate it for you if you can tell us how many watts it consumes. It will be somewhere on the unit.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Yes it will cost you to leave it on, but the cost is minimal. We can calculate it for you if you can tell us how many watts it consumes. It will be somewhere on the unit.


Really!!! I will have a look on the instruction leaflet.
BTW......I had to get my grandson to get it up and working.


----------



## Dave7 (7 Jan 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Yes it will cost you to leave it on, but the cost is minimal. We can calculate it for you if you can tell us how many watts it consumes. It will be somewhere on the unit.


@Yellow Saddle . The online information tells me the usage is 3 watt. No other information. Is that 24/7 or when I am on the internet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Yellow Saddle . The online information tells me the usage is 3 watt. No other information. Is that 24/7 or when I am on the internet.



Whenever it is switched on. If you power it from a bicycle dynamo when in the Conservatory it should be a good un


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> @Yellow Saddle . The online information tells me the usage is 3 watt. No other information. Is that 24/7 or when I am on the internet.


That's 24/7.

It is extremely little. Your electricity cost is probably about 14p per kwh. In 24 hours your extender will consume 24 x 3 watts. That's 72 watthours. In a year, it will consume 72 x 365 watts. That's 26280 watthours. . In kwh (your suppier's mesuring unit) that's 26280/1000 = 26.28 kwh. Assuming it costs 14p per kwh, you are paying 26.3 x 14=3.68 pounds per year to keep it plugged in and using it.

Since a beer costs 1.34 pounds, I'd rather not have extra wifi and two extra beers instead. But, the choice is yours.

Caveat: As we're speaking, someone on here is tapping away at a calculator and will correct me in 1-2-3...nevertheless, bask in the cheapness of it all while you can.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jan 2020)

Turning it on and off when you need it would be a pain. Would it have to be reconfigured every time? 
Ours is on the landing and stays on 24/7. 
We have 4 smart TVs, Hive central heating, plus 2 iPads and 3 mobiles all running on WiFi. This list will only get longer.

Edit I forgot the 3 alexas. Stupid things.


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Jan 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> a beer costs 1.34 pounds



I'm surprised you have wifi back there in 1978, the last time a beer cost £1.34


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm surprised you have wifi back there in 1978, the last time a beer cost £1.34



£1.59 for a little over a pint. Buy three for £3 at moment so £1 a pint give or take.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jan 2020)

I leave mine on all the time except when I'm on holiday.


----------



## sleuthey (7 Jan 2020)

Just leave the dam thing on. The annual cost is negligible compared to your broadband fee


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Jan 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm surprised you have wifi back there in 1978, the last time a beer cost £1.34


I'm not a bloody hipster. I drink real beer.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2020)

It's not about the cost. The huge issue is that all these millions and millions of little modern gizmos that have an 'insignificant' standby/background consumption and are peppered liberally around our homes all add up and together we are adding dozens of power station capacity required as a result. Your extender might not use much, but it uses more than nothing so any time spent switched off contributes to a global saving in energy consumption.


----------



## tom73 (7 Jan 2020)

It’s like @I like Skol may not be much but adds up not just the bigger picture but your own bill. 
We turn our internet off when we don’t use or out the house unless mid download or software update.
Then again we don’t leave anything on stand by either


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Question........do I leave it plugged in/switched on permanently?
> Does it cost anything/use power to do that?


Yes.
No.
To all intents and purposes.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Jan 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I'm not a bloody hipster. I drink real beer.


Pretty sure these two sentences are mutually exclusive... how do you feel about SPD sandals?



YukonBoy said:


> £1.59 for a little over a pint. Buy three for £3 at moment so £1 a pint give or take.


What are you drinking that is so cheap?? I can't remember the last time I paid less than £2.50 for a pint!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (8 Jan 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Pretty sure these two sentences are mutually exclusive... how do you feel about SPD sandals?


I once had a pair, but they were Exus, not Shimano.

What are you drinking that is so cheap?? I can't remember the last time I paid less than £2.50 for a pint!
[/QUOTE]
I drink in, not out, most of the time. Lidl and Aldi have plenty of great beers for 1.25 a pint.

I hope this wasn't an ironic or trick question. I can't think of anything catchy to say in response.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jan 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Pretty sure these two sentences are mutually exclusive... how do you feel about SPD sandals?
> 
> 
> What are you drinking that is so cheap?? I can't remember the last time I paid less than £2.50 for a pint!



I came upon a pub, in a very seedy (or should that be, even more seedy?) area of South Tyneside recently (just before Christmas). All beers and lagers were £2.50/pint.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jan 2020)

One reason to tun off the extender is that they often slow down your connection. Personally, I went for a mesh solution.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Really!!! I will have a look on the instruction leaflet.
> BTW......I had to get my grandson to get it up and working.



One thing getting him to set it up, but admitting it is bad.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Jan 2020)

screenman said:


> One thing getting him to set it up, but admitting it is bad.


Nahh. First to admit.....I am clueless with anything remotely technical.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jan 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> One reason to tun off the extender is that they often slow down your connection. Personally, I went for a mesh solution.


I’m with you , for anyone else don’t bother with extenders just buy a mesh Wi-fi system for coverage problems ! Fixed all my tales of woe with Virgin and their iffy Hub 3.0


----------

